# Intend getting married in Gretna Green Are these marriages legal/recognised in ROI?



## jb724 (23 Sep 2009)

I intend getting married to my fiancee in Gretna Green asap.Are these marriages legal/recognised in Ireland?


----------



## truthseeker (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: legality of gretna green marriages*



jb724 said:


> I intend getting married to my fiancee in Gretna Green asap.Are these marriages legal/recognised in Ireland?


 
Yes. There is no requirement in Ireland to register a legal civil ceremony performed in a foreign country. However, the process for Gretna Green is not as quick as one might think, there are a number of legal requirements that must be fulfilled including notification a certain number of weeks/months that you intend to marry, paperwork, and AFAIK you must present yourself in person 3 weeks before the wedding date also. Its actually quite a long process compared to the notion of a quickie wedding that people have of Gretna Green.

Myself and now husband investigated doing this earlier in the year but the volume of legal requirements and time involved put us off and we chose a different country.


----------



## jb724 (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: legality of gretna green marriages*

Thanks for that info.Would you mind telling me where?... as we are looking to marry quickly but obviously legally too as my partner is not Irish and prior to moving back home we want to marry.Thanks


----------



## truthseeker (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: legality of gretna green marriages*

There are a number of places where legal requirements are minimal.

We used south africa, only legal requirements was us to provide copies of birth certs and passports with valid entry visa, our minister filled out all official government documentation and we had full rubber stamped marriage certificate 3 days after ceremony.

Quick and easy (and probably less expensive to travel to), Vegas, New York, British Virgin Islands (each island has different requirements).....

If you do some internet research you will find the places that suit you with the minimum requirements.


----------



## Kine (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: legality of gretna green marriages*

I was ina  travel agents the other day and picked up a brochure specifically designed for this. Listed out locations, prices etc. Would be a good starting point to get ideas. Most countries have different requirements.


----------



## Wonderwoman (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: legality of gretna green marriages*

Friends of mine married recently in Gibraltor. Flew to spain, popped over the border and got married. think there is a 24hr notification requirement. Apart from that it was very straight forward. Not sure how long it toook to get their certificate, but they got married on a Thursday there and we were out with them on the Saturday night.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: legality of gretna green marriages*

There doesnt seem to be any one website that gives all the info regarding different countries (theres a business idea waiting to happen ), however you can certainly google 'marriage requirements xxxx' for any country you are interested in.

As Kine says, many travel agents have brochures aimed specifically at this market.


----------

